# Can bettas get tired?



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

My little guy is usually full of energy, but it's nightime, so and now he's starting to slow down, is that normal?:shock:


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup. they do sleep, ill wake up in the middle of the night and find my girls all resting at the bottom of the tank. Its perfectly normal


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

okay good lol, i was worried. also that is so cute about ur little girl fishies resting at the bottom aww


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a picture some where lol of two of them about an inch apart from each other


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

awwwwwww that is so cute. my mother's goldfish do the same thing. it's adorable


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Bettas need to sleep just like everybody else! My betta, Lakitu, tends to only rest when we're not home or asleep! He's active while we're home  They learn your schedule.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

they really learn our schedules? that's so cute.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

It's ideal if you can provide your betta with a broad leafy plant to sleep on closer to the surface of the water. That way he can wake quickly from a nap or a rest and grab a breath of air. 

It's so cute when they get tired after a day of feistiness. Just like little kids. heehee


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww, I know right? Mine is still twirling around his castle. Though sometimes he'll float down towards his rocks, and hover, then zoom up again.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

hmmmm i know i had one but I cant find it anywhere. not even in a video.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

lol well when they do it again then you can take a picture


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I FOUND IT!!!! I was on facebook going through mobile uploads and I found it!


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

omg i just lol they are so adorable awwwwwwww


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

hehehe yep, perfectly normal..
mine usually are out as soon as the lights are.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

awwww cute


----------



## Sams Bettas (May 9, 2011)

SKA123 said:


> they really learn our schedules? that's so cute.


My girls are on a schedule. The girls are fed at 8pm, and the lights automatically go off at 11pm, so between 9 and 10pm they start to settle down and figure out where they'll sleep for the night. Most of them have their own spots where they always sleep Gertrude sleeps at the front left corner of the tank always. After 10pm mostly all the girls are sleeping, except for Matilda and Ethel, they stay up late.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Awwwww i noticed my betta fish when i turn off the lights he huddles around his glow in the dark rocks to sleep.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> I FOUND IT!!!! I was on facebook going through mobile uploads and I found it!


my males sleep on the bottom too and they just lay there


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

My fish just sleep when the place the tanks(I sometime move them) in close the light

(Closes light)
Clown tail:Lights out!Let's sleep!Good night!
Double tail:Good night!


----------

